# كيف يمكن الأستفاده من النفايات والقمامه بعد حرقها وتحويلها ءالى طاقه



## عضو1 (15 يوليو 2008)

كيف يمكننا أن نستفيد من حرق النفايات والقمامه عن طريق محطه محرقه آليه وبالتالي الحصول منها على طاقه أرجو المشاركه وطرح مواضيع ومشاريع تتعلق بهذا الأمر 

وذلك من أجل بيئه نظيفه ..

مع الشكر ..


----------



## عضو1 (16 يوليو 2008)

نتظر ردكم وتجاوبكم مع هذا الموضوع الهام جدا ومن أجل الحفاظ على سلامة البيئه


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (16 يوليو 2008)

ساشارك بالموقع التالي عن الطاقة الحيوية

موقع مميز جد

http://www.greenpeace.org/lebanon/ar/campaigns/Peaceful-Energy/Biomass

شكرا لك على الموضوع


----------



## عصام نورالدين (25 يوليو 2008)

البيئة النظيفة تبدأ من البيت والتربية ..
ثم من المصانع ، والعاملين فيها والقائمين عليها ..
ثم من التشريعات ....


----------



## عصام نورالدين (25 يوليو 2008)

أحدث ما تم اختراعه هو محطات تسمى بمحطات التغويز Gasification والغاية منها تحويل كل النفايات مهما كانت إلى طاقة حرارية يستفاد منها في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية ، وذلك بحرقها بشكل كامل في درجات حرارة مرتفعة جداً تصل إلى 8000 درجة مئوية ..بحيث تتبخر كل المواد الكيميائية والحيوية والمعادن والمركبات الكيميائية والدوائية والمركبات السامة والخطرة والغازية وحتى المواد السامة وتتحول إلى طاقة .... أما نواتج الاحتراق عن هذه المحطات فهي غاز ثاني أوكسيد الكربون وبخار الماء ( في الحالة المثالية )... وبعض المركبات السامة التي لم يستطع العلماء التخلص منها حتى الآن .


----------



## عضو1 (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على موضوع حرق النفايات*

شكرا أخي الكريم عصام على ردك بخصوص هذا الموضوع 
وءاذا ممكن تطلعنا على صور لهذه المحطة ءان وجد مع الشكر ..


----------



## اخو الصفا (13 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا اعمل على هذا المشروع منذ زمن
وعن قريب ننتهى من هذا المشروع وسوف نسوقه اولا داخل بلدي ون ثم عبر الدول العربية و الاسلامية
و اليكم المخطط


----------



## اخو الصفا (13 ديسمبر 2009)

عذرا لكم لم استطع تحميل الصورة


----------



## عصام نورالدين (15 ديسمبر 2009)

تكرم عينك !!!!


----------



## سام 16 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جيد


----------



## سام 16 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

good


----------



## سام 16 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

ننتظر


----------



## سام 16 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

المزيد


----------



## سام 16 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

لم استطع تحميل الصورة


----------



## سام 16 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

العرض غير متاح


----------



## سام 16 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

المخطط


----------



## سام 16 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

المظمون


----------



## سام 16 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

المشاركة


----------

